# Kannettava hakusessa Gentoo-koneeksi

## heikkikk

Moikka.

Jos sallitte tämän kysymyksen, niin heitän sen tähän. Noh lupia kysymättä heitin jo, mutta poistakaa jos ei sallittu  :Very Happy: 

Minulla on tällä hetkellä HP ProBook 455 (ilmeisesti G1)

Olen ollut koneeseen 100% tyytyväinen muuten mutta suoritintehoja saisi olla enempi ja resoluutio näytössä parempi.

Haen siis uutta Gentoo-ystävällistä kannettavaa, vinkkejä siihen mikä kannattaisi ostaa, ja sitä rataa.

Windowsia tarvin ehkä kerran pari vuodessa. Että saa ehdottaa sekä windowsilla että ilman jos löytyy jossakin myynnissä.

ehdottomat vaatimukset:

1. Kunnolla suoritintehoja

2. ei kuitenkaan liioitella hinnassa

3. kunnon touchpad jossa voi yhdellä sormella painaa molemmat hiiren painikkeet alas (kuten nykyisessä kannettavassani jossa on ihan fyysiset erilliset nappulat touchpadissa)

ehdottomasti niin ettei hiiri liiku kun touchpadin nappulaa hipaisee (monessa kannettavassa on tämä ärsyttävä ominaisuus, kun koko touchpadin alueella on koketus ja siinä samassa painikkeet)

4. ja hyvä resoluutio tietty vaaditaan myös, nykyisessä ei riitä (nykyisessä 1366x768)

5. Mahdollisuus kahteen ssd- tai hdd levyyn (eli yksi lisälevypaikka joko vakiona tai dvd-aseman tilalle laitettavana)

6. Näytön koko noin 14-15.x tuumaa, ilmeisesti nykyisessä 14" ??

7. ja 100% Gentoo-toimivuus tottakai, kiitos

Kiitokset vinkeistä jo etukäteen  :Smile: 

----------

## Juippisi

Noh, en nyt ala käymään vaatimuksiasi Googlen kanssa lävitse, mutta voin pari omakohtaista kokemusta heittää. 

Eli olen ostanut 2 vanhaa käytettyä yritysläppäriä ja molempiin loppujen lopuksi päätynyt Gentoot asentamaan. Lenovo Thinkpad x230 ja x1 carbon g3. Kaikki niissä toimii täydellisesti ja ainaki kohdat 1-3 (carbonin kanssa myös 4) täyttyvät myös sinun listalta. Kieltämättä ehkä tuo touchpadiin hipaisu hiirennappeja painettaessa on tapahtunut joskus, mutta en ole huomannut ongelmaksi. Lenovon thinkpadeissa touchpadin alareunaa voi myös käyttää hiiren nappeina ja yläreuna ei sitten painu enää pohjaan, jos touchpadin yläpuolella olevat hiiren napit ärsyttävät. x230 kanssa ehkä tuo CPU-tehon vajaus alkaa näkyä jo tänä päivänä (Intelin haavoittuvuusjarruilla toki osansa) ja käytän kyllä ihan suosiolla -bin -paketteja siinä kun mahdollista. 

Mutta voin kyllä suositella, Näppäimistöt ja näytöt molemmissa ostohetkellä näyttivät käyttämättömiltä, näitä vanhoja yritysläppäreitähän käytetään pääsääntöisesti telakassa. Arch wikissä on hyvää listaa toimivista Lenovon läppäreistä, 

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Laptop/Lenovo

näyttäisi löytyvän monta muutakin, 

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Laptop

joten tuota sivua kannattaa tutkia ennen läppärin ostoa, niin ei tule jotkin toimimattomuudet yllätyksenä. Aika hyvältä näyttää kaikkien uudempien läppäreiden yhteensopivuudet tänä päivänä.

----------

## heikkikk

 *Juippisi wrote:*   

> Noh, en nyt ala käymään vaatimuksiasi Googlen kanssa lävitse, mutta voin pari omakohtaista kokemusta heittää.

 

Kiitos, juuri omakohtaisia kokemuksia kaipasinkin, googlella kyllä löytyy kaikenlaista  :Smile: 

ja tuo archlinuxin lista oli hyvä tietää..  :Smile: 

----------

## Zucca

 *heikkikk wrote:*   

> ehdottomasti niin ettei hiiri liiku kun touchpadin nappulaa hipaisee (monessa kannettavassa on tämä ärsyttävä ominaisuus, kun koko touchpadin alueella on koketus ja siinä samassa painikkeet)

 Tossa on oikeestaan mun ykkösvaatimus läppäriltä.

Se insinööri sietäs saada potkut joka keksi ton, että nappula on osa touchpadia.  :Mad: 

Tahtoisin tietää mitä sen päässä oikein liikku silloin. Johan tollanen on jo kalliimpikin valmistaa varmaankin.

----------

## tzycce

Tuli hankittua pari räpellysläppäriä kun halvalla sain. Tällä hetkellä kirjoitan T430-thinkpadillä. 1440p ips-modaus tuli tehtyä , x220-näppäimistön, hiljaisemman delta-fanin laitoin ja vaihdoin ac-wifikortin. Corebootin myös asensin ja siihen SeaBIOS payloadiksi. Toistaiseksi näyttää toimivan oikein hyvin ja kernelinkin sain manuaalisesti konffattua ekalla yrittämällä netistä löytyneillä ohjeilla. En ole ainakaan vielä hoksannut, mikä ei toimisi. Tehot riittää peruskäyttöön kevyesti mutta kyllähän nuo isot paketit kuten qtwebenginet voisi nopeampaakin kääntyä...

Toisena projektina olisi odottamassa yhtä sukupolvea uudempi t440p. Siihenkin ilmestyi hiljan coreboot joka olisi tarkoitus asentaa. Lisäksi siihen hankin neliyhdinprosesssorin niin pitäisi kääntämisen sujua nopeampaa. tämä on viimeisen sukupolven thinkpad johon voi itse vaihtaa prosessorin.  Gentoo-toimivuutta en osaa vielä kommentoida mutta ainakin opensuse toimi heittämällä.

----------

